# Thoughts on new Warpfire Dragon?



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey people, I was just wondering what people's thoughts were on Forgeworld's new Warpfire Dragon. Are any of you getting it, if so what sort of paint jobs are you going for?

I'm a fan of it, along with the recently released Basilisk.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like it; however I already have a backlog of models and tight finances, so will not be getting one (for a while anyway:wink.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It's fine... but I'm not that bothered by it. GW's HE dragon is awesome, their DE dragon is immense, their LotR Smaug dragon is cool... so not seeing any need for a FW dragon that I don't think has too much on any of them.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> It's fine... but I'm not that bothered by it. GW's HE dragon is awesome, their DE dragon is immense, their LotR Smaug dragon is cool... so not seeing any need for a FW dragon that I don't think has too much on any of them.


Nothing but a heftier price tag.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Its nice enough, but the only FW dragon I'm interested in getting and seriously considering is the chaos emperor dragon 

The only temptation I have would be to get one and "enslave" it for my skaven, I'm sure a master moulder would love to get his hands on one and fluff wise would be fitting , the latest monster have been hit and miss for me though


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Its nice enough, but the only FW dragon I'm interested in getting and seriously considering is the chaos emperor dragon


OMG is that ever true.
Now that truly is a model worthy of FW. Its beyond amasing and would be something I would get as a stand alone model regardless of cost if I could only paint well enough to do it justice. Utterly mind-numbingly great :shok:


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I kinda like the Warpfire Dragon, but yeah, lots of other stuff on my _to-do_ list for the next couple months, heh.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

If you look carefully at the tail, and head, you'll notice very similar sculpts from the DE dragon and Stegodon....

My bet is it's the same pre-sculpt... but either way, it's not that impressive to make me pay 2x the amount of the DE black dragon. Which, is pretty rocking on its own.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

It's alright, I don't think it's particularly special at all, it's just nice.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it, but I like the Carmine Dragon a bit better. If I were to get one I would probably go with a deep purple scheme.


----------

